# C&C Welcome - Fall is back and with it the birds!  I couldn't be happier :)



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

1.




untitled-5 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

2.




untitled-5 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

3.




Untitled by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

4.




Untitled by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2014)

*B-U-T FULL!!
*
If I had to pick a favorite, I like the last two best, but that's more to do with the birds than the photos; they are all wonderful.
The lighting in that first picture; I just love that!
And the way the light is really showing off the purple on that ibis is pretty magnificent too!


----------



## Hunter58 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice set.  I don't often see a Harrier on the ground like that unless they have a prey with them,  Nice mail Common Yellowthroat and I really like the composition on the Black Necked Stilt but you saved the best for last,  The open wing of the Glossy Ibis is awesome!


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 29, 2014)

great photos.  I really like the first and last one


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2014)

I like all of them and especially the purples in the last one.

I'll say .... B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L .. 

vs Sharon's *B-U-T-T  FULL!!  *


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

sm4him said:


> *B-U-T FULL!!
> *
> If I had to pick a favorite, I like the last two best, but that's more to do with the birds than the photos; they are all wonderful.
> The lighting in that first picture; I just love that!
> And the way the light is really showing off the purple on that ibis is pretty magnificent too!


 

Thank you so much for your comments.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Very nice set.  I don't often see a Harrier on the ground like that unless they have a prey with them,  Nice mail Common Yellowthroat and I really like the composition on the Black Necked Stilt but you saved the best for last,  The open wing of the Glossy Ibis is awesome!



Thank you Hunter….. I was astounded to come upon the Harrier yesterday morning….I guess he was like me - enjoying the early morning sun   I wish he would have had prey that would have been cool!…...


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> great photos.  I really like the first and last one



Thank you Danny, the Ibis is a magnificent bird and he did this little dance for half an hour - walk/strut and fluff his wings,,,was fun to watch.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I like all of them and especially the purples in the last one.
> 
> I'll say .... B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L ..
> 
> vs Sharon's *B-U-T-T  FULL!!  *



Thank you Astro - Ibis are such a gorgeous bird, hard not to get caught up in their beauty.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I like all of them and especially the purples in the last one.
> 
> I'll say .... B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L ..
> 
> vs Sharon's *B-U-T-T  FULL!!  *


Not Butt...B. U. T.  That's how my daddy said it. Bee-You-Tee-full if you like that better.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2014)

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I like all of them and especially the purples in the last one.
> ...


that's alot better !!  lol


----------



## pjaye (Oct 29, 2014)

Gorgeous shots.  I really love that first one!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Gorgeous shots.  I really love that first one!



Thanks Barb - he's a looker !  I got lucky


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice.  I like that you have captured the colours in the Ibis best of all.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 29, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice.  I like that you have captured the colours in the Ibis best of all.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks so much Western -


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice shots JR-W!  I am jealous you got so close to a harrier!  Very cool.  I really like #4 also..


----------



## annamaria (Oct 30, 2014)

Like the golden hue of the first one and number 4.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 30, 2014)

#1 is gorgeous, but #4 is the winner for me. I would be so proud of that shot, and pretty sure I would mess up the exposure on the subject on that one  Great work!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Jaca, no offense, but I think I'll have her teach me to shoot birds. Nice photos


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 30, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Hey Jaca, no offense, but I think I'll have her teach me to shoot birds. Nice photos



I get a lot of that.  I used to think it was a joke, but now my feelings are hurt  

And guess what - she's out shooting again without me this morning.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2014)

Awe, heck, I'd at least offer to let you go too  Man, that's not right, going without you.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Nice shots JR-W!  I am jealous you got so close to a harrier!  Very cool.  I really like #4 also..



Thanks Coastal - I got about 10 - 12 feet from the Harrier - spectacular bird, first time I've managed to get that close


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Like the golden hue of the first one and number 4.



Thank you Spanishgirl


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> #1 is gorgeous, but #4 is the winner for me. I would be so proud of that shot, and pretty sure I would mess up the exposure on the subject on that one  Great work!



Thanks Raj, I was just at the right spot at the right time for both….


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jaca, no offense, but I think I'll have her teach me to shoot birds. Nice photos
> ...




Aweee poor baby


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Whateverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



lol you'll be okay,,,,,your new camera should be here by the weekend so I'm sure you will drive me crazy with it


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Jacaranda_wifey said:
> ...



Oh yeah, that's right the Mark ii should be arriving at your house. hmmmmm, guess, I'll just shoot some football tomorrow night with my 7D mark I. But the upside is, I got my new grip, battery and another 16gb cf card for it today, so I'm ready...


----------



## Designer (Oct 30, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jaca, no offense, but I think I'll have her teach me to shoot birds. Nice photos
> ...



With any kind of luck, she will give you her old photography gear that she has outgrown.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...




hahah wait til he reads that last thing  hahha


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Really, I'll be off the hook after that. lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful set!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 31, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Double Whateverrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

That camera should be here today, and I know you did some weird dance to bring all this gloomy weather.  Of course it was perfect weather for you the last two days.  Hmmffff..

And what the heck?  It may rain this weekend!  Worse drought in years and rain the weekend I get the stupid camera.  100% sure you had something to do with it.  You probably want to cuddle huh?  Huh?   Admit it, admit it in front of the whole TPF world.   You sabotaged my first day with the camera by doing a rain dance.   

Ron, if I can get out of cuddling today, I will sneak away and test the weather sealing they claim is great.

DESIGNER STOP LAUGHING!!!!!!!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaca, sorry about the weather. We are getting cooler weather today too and I'm supposed to shoot a football game tonight. (gonna be chilly). I got home yesterday and had a package waiting, so my system is now back to good (for now). Got the battery grip, a second battery and a lexar professional 16gb 800x cf card. I'm going to get a workout with this thing, I may have to use the monopod.


----------



## Actinia (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazing shots. It would be hard to choose a favourite.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW, great shots, I feel inspired to get out and try some now ............. but I already know they're not going to rival those four.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 31, 2014)

As the other said, outstanding shots. The birds are great, and the presentation is artistic.  Ed


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 6, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Beautiful set!



Thanks Pixel    I have a question for you…..I believe you had printed some of your photos on metal, what were the results and did you find some colors showed better or worse on the metal?


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 6, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...





lol @ you!!!!  I haven't done the rain dance since I was a kid!!!!   Cuddle this !!!  lol


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 6, 2014)

Actinia said:


> Amazing shots. It would be hard to choose a favourite.



Thank you so much Actinia


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 6, 2014)

fishing4sanity said:


> WOW, great shots, I feel inspired to get out and try some now ............. but I already know they're not going to rival those four.




Ahhh fishing you are too sweet.  I just got lucky   Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 6, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> As the other said, outstanding shots. The birds are great, and the presentation is artistic.  Ed



Thanks Ed, I always love your critiques


----------



## JoeW (Nov 7, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous shots.  I really love that first one!
> ...



Hardly.  You know what they say about "luck"....opportunity meets preparation.  How many times did one of us plan to get up early enough for a golden hour shoot but stayed in bed...or inside b/c it was cold or the coffee tasted great...or we saw a great photo and thought "next time I'll bring my camera so I can take a picture of that" and next time never happens. Shooting wildlife is so much about preparation and patience.  No luck about it on your part.

These photos are all lovely, every one of them.  I'm sure that bird enthusiasts will find each of them outstanding b/c of the respective birds.  For me, I think #1 is the best b/c of the light and combined with the lack of visual clutter from the ground/water (which you can't do much about other than some bokeh).  Lovely stuff.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 24, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...




Thanks Joe - there are times the bed just is way too warm for me to crawl out of, especially with the time change....5:00 a.m. is way too early some days lol   thanks so much for the very nice compliment.


----------



## baturn (Nov 26, 2014)

Can't believe this is my first time seeing this. Beautiful photos of beautiful birds.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful set!
> ...


Oh my gosh, sorry I missed this!  I did have some metal prints done.  The results were wonderful BUT (I'm not sure if this applies to ALL metal prints but it did with mine) white is represented by the metal so there is no true white in them, it is metal grey, if there is a blown area or pure white it will show as "bare metal".  I found that this made the images a bit darker than true.  Keeping this in mind it did have a beautiful result!!


----------



## sandy.katy.1690 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's.amazing... Really beautiful ###


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 15, 2015)

sandy.katy.1690 said:


> It's.amazing... Really beautiful ###



Thank you Sandy


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 15, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



Thank you for responding Pixel - we had a photo done on metal (JacaRanda's Jay pic) it turned out beautifully and I guess we got lucky because the white on the bird's chest is still white !  Always good to know to watch for the whites though, thank you again


----------

